# thought this was a cool vid



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.break.com/index/giant-ant-colony-is-a-world-wonder.html?mrr=we


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

The link you are accessing has been blocked by the Barracuda Web Filter because it contains content belonging to the category of: Porn 

If you believe this is an error or need to access this link please contact your administrator.

:doh:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

that sucks are trying it off of work computer.






look at me go getting all high tech with this embedded video stuff


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

well its def. not that..... 

That is a HUGE ant hill though.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

that is very cool, them ants are something else huh?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i think one in my back yard was bigger than that one summer =/


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thats pretty cool!


----------

